# IceClean from Apple



## ayoosh (May 14, 2010)

Hi,

I have downloaded IceClean from Apple site. 
I would like to know if I utilize it in correct way.

In order to clean my system, I click on "Cleanup" then "Deep System Cleanup" then "Remove All Files". Lastly, the reports appear. Is that means that they already did the cleanup?

Thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2010)

Yes, that's correct.
I always restart my Mac after doing a cleanup like that. I don't know if it is necessary, but I like to do a restart anyway.

You probably don't need to do a 'deep system' cleanup more often than once or twice a year.

Are you have any problems with your system now?
Cleanups really aren't needed very often on a good working system.


----------



## ayoosh (May 14, 2010)

Hi Deltamac,

No, am not having any problem. But I like to do a cleanup in order to maintain my mac healthy and smoothly.

For deep clean, I will follow your advice. Do once a year.


----------



## robinho (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello,

i am running a deep clean now. But it takes hours and hours. Is this normal? I am a bit afraid to kill this task

Regards
Rob


----------

